# Cheap Bob Trap



## Gremlin (Jan 25, 2016)

I built this bob trap for my Birmingham Roller Kitbox. I got all the materials from Home Depot. Check it out. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FeGTqVFFvtg


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

What a wonderful "thinking" and sure does look like it works really well for such a little price.. Good for you....Thanks for sharing..


----------

